# stock bose amps



## Silva300zx (Jan 29, 2004)

does anyone know where i can get the replacement amps for my bose system?


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Check with Jen at Performance Nissan she may be able to help with new ones or even possibly good used ones.

Troy


----------

